# ND GAME AND FISH



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

What are the ND Game and Fish good for?:******: I just got off the phone with my dad and he said that the game and fish just shot a huge big horn sheep (full curl) that was in our pasture for the last 5 years because they notice he was limping. You want to know what the problem was, he had a big toe nail. 
This all began approximatley 10 years ago when there was a group of sheep that moved into our area. The herd was growing rapidly until the NDGF (those smart people that they are) :******: decided they need to tag these sheep, well you can only imagine what happened, yes they spooked them out off the country. WHY CAN"T THEY LEAVE ANYTHING ALONE. They moved in on there own and were becoming established. Then they all left except for this one ram. Each year we would haul our cows to the pasture he would round them up like they were his herd. It was the most awesome sight. We have pictures off him about ten yards from our pickup. As the cows would come up he would come with them. This was always fun to see. He was the only one left in the area. BUT THOSE IDIOTS CAN"T LEAVE THINGS ALONE. Well I am stopping this article for now becasue of what i feel like writing and I respect the rules of this site. But you can look forward to seeing some nice articles in the papers. PISS ON NDGF


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Did you contact them about your issues? It might help to have a voice with this issue, good luck. Sorry to hear about this...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I would contact them right away and let them know your concerns. There may have been a reason you don't know about. Just like any government agency, they sure do some stupid things sometimes, but overall they have a very tough job and do it quite well for the most part, I believe.


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, it just happened to be my dad was driving up that way to deer hunt and happened to see them in the pasture. So he was able to catch them first hand and see exactly what happened. he seen the ram in the pickup so they have no excuse for this BS. :******: Well, I hope that I don't get a limp when I get older.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Dunkonu,

Do you raise any sheep? Or anyone else nearby?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You ever here of the disease they get maybe?? Think about............. :eyeroll: There is no need to bash the NDGF.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Dunk.... that is too bad! That would have been pretty cool to watch, I agree. Perhaps the NDG&F could explain to you why they did what they did in a more specifically. Its gotta be frustrating though, especially with such a noble animal as a bighorn sheep! :eyeroll:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Or possibly they could have asked why? I am pretty sure this is the same animal that there was fear would transmit possible diseases to other bighorns from living around domestic livestock. It also had more than "just a big toenail" from what I have heard. Of course, I do not have first hand knowledge (same as everyone else here) since I was not there.

By the way, the G&F are good for providing a lot of access to hunting and fishing areas, managing our varied resources for the good and will of the majority, enforcing game laws with our help, helping get youngsters interested in the outdoors, providing information on hunting and fishing, spending the few dollars we spend on licenses much better than we ever could, answering dumb questions over and over again, holding advisory meetings with poor attendance all over the state to try and get our input (no matter how much we try and show them we don't care. Check past posts on what happened, most of us had "prior committments"), and a lot of things I don't have time to type.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd be a little Po'd myself. Whether it had a disease or not at least something should or could have been arranged better than how this took place, especially since they were on your property. That animal sounded more like a pet and I'm sure they had no idea, but they would have had they contacted your Dad first.


----------

